# G-Sync Monitor gesucht



## amer_der_erste (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,


da ich keine Lust habe noch 4-6 Monate auf Vega zu warten wobei man da auch nicht mal weiß *was* die Karte leisten wird,
überlege ich jetzt das Lager zu wechseln.

Eine 1070 / 1080 ist schnell mal gekauft *aber* am schwersten fällt es mir wegen meinem Monitor: Benq XL2730z
Ich bin mit dem Teil extrem zufrieden.

Ich möchte in Zukunft *nicht* mehr auf Freesync / Gsync verzichten, daher Suche ich einen Ersatz für den Benq.

Ganz wichtig: er muss mindestens genauso gut sein wie der _alte_ dh:

- 2560x1440
- 144 Hz
- TN / iPS
- gute Ergonomie
- Möglichkeit Profile zu erstellen (habe ich beim Benq: ein Profil für Office & Co und das andere Profil nur zum zocken.
- Gsync
- _nice to have:_ Black equalizer & Color Vibrance

_Vielleicht gibt es hier ja den einen oder anderen User der selbst schon den gleichen oder ähnlichen Wechsel gemacht hat..
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar._

=========================================================================================================
Gibt es Infos wann eventuelle Nachfolger von folgenden Monitoren kommen:

ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich *fast zwei Jahre am Markt*
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich *über drei Jahre am Markt*
Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich *achtzehn Monate am Markt*

_Ich möchte nicht unbedingt soviel Geld in den Monitor investieren wenn der Nachfolger (?) vielleicht schon bald erscheint._
=========================================================================================================

*Was könnt ihr sonst empfehlen?*


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Von Freesync auf Gsync*

Hast du den BenQ mal ohne Freesync benutzt. 
Aber ansonsten, Acer XB271HUA.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Von Freesync auf Gsync*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du den BenQ mal ohne Freesync benutzt.
> Aber ansonsten, Acer XB271HUA.



Ja, etwas Tearing ist schon zu sehen.
Why?

Edit: Warum ist der Acer bloß nirgends lagernd?


----------



## aloha84 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Von Freesync auf Gsync*

.....der Dell soll auch nicht schlecht sein.
Dell S2716DG Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Von Freesync auf Gsync*

Wenn dich das etwas tearing nicht stört, behält den BenQ.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Von Freesync auf Gsync*

behalt den Monitor doch erstmal, das bisschen tearing wirste wohl verkraften. Wenn Vega kommt kannste immernoch entscheiden.
Entweder Vega taugt nichts, dann kannst immernoch einen anderen Monitor kaufen oder es taugt was dann kannst du deine 1080 gebraucht verscherbeln und von dem Geld eben Vega kaufen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Von Freesync auf Gsync*

Würde ich Dir auch empfehlen, vor allem, weil Du mit deinem  Moni zufrieden bist. Daher einfach behalten & wenn es eine NV werden sollte, dann hast immer noch volle 144Hz & ggf. bei einem erneuten Wechsel zu kommende AMD-Modelle eine FS-Option. 
Je nach Frames und Engine sollte es da eigentlich auch nur sporadisch "mal tearen" ...

Zu dem Unterschied von den ASUS-Monis ....Der QR hat noch eine OC-Funktion auf 165Hz & somit auch noch eine etwas größere Range. Zusätzlich hast noch einen HDMI-Port (GSync nicht möglich) und ansonsten sind die Modelle identisch.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Von Freesync auf Gsync*

Wahrscheinlich behalte ich den Monitor und hole mir eine 10xx ins Haus.

Wäre schade da nochmal 100-200 Euro in die Hand zu nehmen damit ich nur den Monitor tausche.

& wenn Vega nichts wird, kann ich immer noch den Monitor wechseln.

_thx für euren Support_


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Von Freesync auf Gsync*

...


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für Freesync Monitor*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe mich entschieden doch nicht zu warten und bin deswegen nach wie vor auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für meinen XL2730Z mit Gsync!

Wichtig wäre mir eben dass ich die Farbsättigung im OSD verstellen kann und nicht im Treiber herumpfuschen muss.
Auch möchte ich die Profilfunktion nicht mehr missen.

Ich habe mir bis jetzt den Asus PG 278q angeschaut.
Der hat anscheinend auch nicht die Funktionen welche mir wichtig sind.

Kann jemand was über den Acer XB 270Hu sagen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

Gibt es Infos wann eventuelle Nachfolger von folgenden Monitoren kommen:

ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q | *fast zwei Jahre am Markt*
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q | *über drei Jahre am Markt*
Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz | *achtzehn Monate am Markt*

Ich möchte nicht unbedingt soviel Geld in den Monitor investieren wenn der Nachfolger (?) vielleicht schon bald erscheint.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

Zum PG278Q gibts doch schon nen Nachfolger.
Und selbst wenn ein Nachfolger erscheint, da wird sich nichts grundlegend verbessern.


----------



## KempA (27. Februar 2017)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Hattest du dir nicht vor paar Tagen den Dell S2716DG gekauft?

Vom Asus PG278QR würde ich Abstand nehmen. Der hat das gleiche Panel wie der Dell und somit auch oftmals Probleme mit Banding. Der 279 ist sowieso ne einzige Lotterie..


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

Dann muss wohl von allen WQHD 144Hz Monitoren Abstand nehmen, die haben alle ihre Makel.
Btw, woher weißt du dass die das gleiche Panel haben?


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

@KempA:

Ja, ich hatte den 2716DG am Schreibtisch.
Nach 24 Stunden wurde er aber wieder verkauft.

Der Grund ist folgender:

Neben meinem Benq XL2730Z sehen die Farben einfach _ungewohnt_ aus.
& egal wie hell ich ihn einstelle er war mir für Gaming immer zu dunkel.
Gegner in Rainbow Six konnte ich sehr schwer und sehr spät sehen.
Daneben mein Benq wo es immer schön hell ist.

Weiterer Nachteil für mich sind die wenigen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

*Beim Benq schätze ich sehr folgende Funktionen:*
- Color Vibrance
- Black Equalizer
- Schärfe

Ich möchte einfach kein downgrade machen in punkto Monitor.



===== ===== =====



@JoM79:

Kannst du was über den hier sagen:
Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Vlt. sogar schon am Tisch gehabt?


----------



## BosnaMaster (27. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> @KempA:
> 
> Ja, ich hatte den 2716DG am Schreibtisch.
> Nach 24 Stunden wurde er aber wieder verkauft.
> ...


Denn da meinst du?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil ist Geil in Verbindung mit G Sync und 1070.

144 Hz super Reaktionszeit, und ich habe null Bleeding. Ich finde den Monitor einfach super. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

Yess BosnaMaster,

den würde ich für 599€ bekommen.
Wurde bei Amazon gekauft.

Der Verkäufer hat ihr nur fürs Foto ausgepackt.
War eine Versicherungssache und er braucht ihn nicht mehr.

Zuschlagen?


----------



## BosnaMaster (27. Februar 2017)

Ich habe auch bei einer Aktion den für umgerechnet ca. CHF 611.-- erhalten, allerdings neu und verpackt.

Umgerechnet macht das ca. € 570...  

Aber Monitor ist halt so eine sache. Farben, Schärfe ect. mag jeder irgendwie anders. 

Hast du nicht die Möglichkeit irgendwie es in einem Geschäft anzuschauen? xD

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

Ist halt IPS. 
Solange der kein backlightbleeding und Pixelfehlern hat und du mit dem glow zurecht kommst, ist das kein schlechter Monitor.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

Der Acer wird mir für 600 Euro angeboten und der PG279Q für 700 Euro.

Beide sind ca. 2-3 Monate alt und wurden bei Amazon gekauft.

Kann ich eigentlich im Fall des Falles direkt über Acer / Asus reklamieren oder muss ich (bzw. der Käufer) den Weg über den Händler gehen?


----------



## BosnaMaster (27. Februar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist halt IPS.
> Solange der kein backlightbleeding und Pixelfehlern hat und du mit dem glow zurecht kommst, ist das kein schlechter Monitor.


Ja ich weiss aber null Bleeding, und auch keine Pixelfehler...  

Kann auch auf 165 Hz gekickt werden falls nötig. 

Ich finde ihn super, kenne aber auch welche die tauschen mussten BLB. Solange Garantie da ist, kein Problem. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

Habt ihr nicht so eine Aktion aktuell am laufen bei euch Bosanac?


----------



## BosnaMaster (27. Februar 2017)

Ne leider nicht war so eine Sonderaktion von melectronics.ch 20% auf Acer Monitore, dazu hatte ich noch CHF 20.-- Gutschein, deshalb der "niedrige" Preis.  

Ansonsten zahlt man überall +- CHF 700.-- für denn.

Zuerst wollte ich das 4K Modell, wäre um CHF 60.-- billiger gewesen, aber dann doch umentschieden, wegen Hz und GTX 1070...in Verbindung die bessere Kombi und bei der grösse ist WQHD für mich ausreichend. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

Was meint ihr - ist das viel BLB? 

Asus PG279Q




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann jemand sagen ob ich im Reklafall direkt bei Asus reklamieren kann oder muss der Erstkäufer sich bei Amazon melden?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

Bei welcher Helligkeit und sieht das in natura auch so aus? 
Backlightbleeding kannst du nur auf Kulanz tauschen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

Alles Werkseinstellungen sagt der Verkäufer. 
In natura hab ich ihn nicht gesehen - 300 km weit weg von mir. 
Gut oder schlecht? 

Würdest du den 279Q für 650-700 Euro kaufen 
oder eher den XB271HU für 599 Euro?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

Eher den Acer, da du mehr einstellen kannst.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

Habe mir jetzt beide Bedienungsanleitungen angeschaut. 
Die beiden haben fast die gleichen Einstellungen bloß dass man beim Acer Profile anlegen kann. 

Hier ein Bild vom Acer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

Kann man beim Asus nen "Black Boost" und Gamma einstellen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

Hätte ich nicht gefunden in der Anleitung.
Wie nennt sich die "Black Boost Funktion" noch? xD


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

Black Equalizer, Dark Boost etc.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

Nope, das kann er:

•	 Helligkeit: Der Einstellbereich reicht hier von 0 bis 100.
•	 Kontrast: Der Einstellbereich reicht hier von 0 bis 100.
•	 Sättigung: Der Einstellbereich reicht hier von 0 bis 100.
•	 Farbtemp.: Es stehen Ihnen vier Farbmodi zur Auswahl: Kühl, 
Normal, Warm und Anwendermodus.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

Also wie gesagt weniger als der Acer.


----------



## KempA (28. Februar 2017)

Vllt kommt ja bald der Nachfolger vom 279Q. Aktuell ist dieser nämlich so ziemlich überall ausverkauft und auch (meistens) ohne Lieferdatum. Sieht fast so aus als würden da nur noch Restbestände verkauft werden


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Februar 2017)

Ich würde mir ja den 278Q kaufen (bekomme ihn für 460€) aber meine Befürchtung ist dass ich mit den Farben nicht glücklich werde.

So war es bei Dell zuminest.

Farbsättigung und Black Equalizer fehlen leider.


----------



## KempA (28. Februar 2017)

Glaube nicht dass der P278Q besser ist als der Dell. Was ich so gelesen habe sind die Grundeinstellungen wohl besser, aber sobald der Dell konfiguriert ist nehmen die sich nix.

Nach allem was ich gelesen habe, würde für dich eh nur ein IPS-Panel Sinn machen. Mit TN wirst du nicht glücklich.


----------



## Darkseth (28. Februar 2017)

Dell hat aber keine Gamma einstellung im OSD, was ein gewaltiger Vorteil ist für Acer/Asus.
Zudem haben die evtl das Banding besser im Griff (auch durch die Gamma einstellung direkt im OSD)


----------



## KempA (28. Februar 2017)

Also in nem anderen Forum habe ich schon von Banding-Problemen beim 278QR gelesen. Vielleicht gabs da aber einfach Probleme bei der Einstellung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Februar 2017)

Das lustige ist dass ich mit meinem XL2730Z sehr glücklich bin, obwohl ein TN Panel. 

Das feine sind eben diese Einstellungen wie Farbsättigung, Black Equalizer, Gamma und Profilerstellung.


----------



## KempA (28. Februar 2017)

Ich gehe davon aus mit der digitalen Farbanpassung hast du schon etwas rumgespielt?

Was ist eigentlich das Problem mit deinem BenQ?


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Februar 2017)

Er hat Freesnyc und jetzt brauchen ich aber GSync.

Ja, ich habe herumgespielt aber ohne Erfolg. 
zB. das Blau hier im Forum sieht auf dem benq schön hell aus. 
Das Gelb von Jäger und Bandit (Rainbow Six) ist schön gelb und nicht neon-grell-gelb..


----------



## KempA (28. Februar 2017)

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle fragen wie dringend du G-Sync wirklich "brauchst".
Du hast eine sehr potente Grafikkarte, welche dir durchweg ordentlich FPS liefern sollte. Die Graka hast du in Kombination mit einem Monitor, mit dem du sehr zufrieden zu sein scheinst.

An deiner Stelle würde ich nichts ändern und warten, bis es was ordentliches auf dem Markt gibt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Februar 2017)

Also ich hatte ja den Dell auf meinem Tisch für 24 Stunden und ich muss sagen es gefällt mir doch sehr.
Ich kenne ja das smoothe _Gefühl_ von Freesync schon und da möchte ich nicht wirklich lange drauf verzichten.
In GTA 5 fehlt es mir doch sehr und tearing-allergisch bin ich auch


----------



## KempA (28. Februar 2017)

Da kann ich dich auch voll und ganz verstehen, aber das Problem kennst du ja: Es gibt nix ordentliches auf dem Markt zur Zeit. Es ist immer ne Entscheidung zwischen Pest und Cholera.

Oder du gehst den anderen Weg, verkaufst im Sommer deine GTX1080 und holst dir ne Vega


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Februar 2017)

Dagegen hätte ich eigentlich nichts.
Bloß die 1080 war ein Geschenk und Geschenke verkaufe ich ungern weiter 
Außer Vega zerlegt die 1080 Leistungstechnisch in ihre Einzelteile dann mache ich es vielleicht


----------



## KempA (28. Februar 2017)

Morgen sollten wir ja mehr zu Vega wissen 
Kann verstehen dass du ein Geschenk nur ungerne verkaufst, aber wenn du mit dem Monitor eigentlich glücklich bist, wäre es vllt das beste.

Im Moment würde ich aber, an deiner Stelle, erstmal ein paar Wochen abwarten.  Vllt reagiert AOU ja auf die zunehmenden Banding-Beschwerden und dann könntest du dir den 278QR anschauen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2017)

Hat denn überhaupt mal jemand den Monitor zerlegt und nach der Panelnummer geguckt?


----------



## KempA (28. Februar 2017)

In einem anderen Forum wurde mir gesagt dass der 278QR das gleiche Panel habe wie der Dell. Wie zuverlässig diese Info ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.

Der S2716DG hat ein M270DTN0 1.5
Der Vorgänger des 278QR, also der 278Q, hat ein M270Q002 V0


EDIT: Vllt bestelle ich für das Wochenende mal einen 278QR und dann kann ich im Servicemenü ja mal nach dem Panel schauen. Aber wie schon erwähnt bin ich nicht ganz von der Bestellung überzeugt, da mir das Gerät vom Design her nicht gefällt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Februar 2017)

Design ist für mich wirklich zweitrangig da mir das Bild wirklich am wichtigsten ist.
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und bekomme den XB271HU für 599€ von einem Privatverkäufer.


----------



## Foofy123 (1. März 2017)

Servus,

bin kürzlich vor dem selben Problem gestanden und habe mich dann schlussendlich für den AOC Agon AG271QG, 27" entschieden.
27" / IPS Panel / 150hz / WQHD

Panel ist ja bei all diesen 27 Zoll / IPS / 150hz Monitoren das selbe..
Angeblich haben die mit den 2017er Chargen ihr Qualitätsmanagment verbessert. Habe mich da schon auf ein ewiges hin und her schicken bereit gemacht, war aber nicht nötig. Das erste Gerät war gleich mit nem super Panel, nur ein leichtes, ca 1x2 BLB rechts unten  ist mir aufgefallen (Hab die EIZO Bildschirmtest Software drüber laufen lassen) Das BLB fällt nur bei nem ganz dunklem Raum und hoher Helligkeit auf, wenn man davon weiß. Mich störts nicht 

Finde den Monitor auch deutlich schicker und erwachsener als die Asus Dinger.
Günstiger ist er auch noch.

Ich genieß das Ding sehr, bereue es kein bisschen. Auch bei Filmen hats ein richtig geiles Bild, beim Zocken sowieso. 
Mit meinem Set-Up gehts trotzdem an die Leistungsgrenze der GraKa, WQHD + alles auf Ultra geht bei z.b. Tom Clancys Wildlands die FPS auf 70 runter.


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2017)

Du meinst sicher 144Hz und die haben mitnichten alle dasselbe Panel.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. März 2017)

Hallo Foofy,

danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht.
Ich werde mir den Monitor mal schauen.

Habe 2 relativ gute Angebote bekommen und da bin ich mir nicht sicher welcher es werden soll:
Asus 279Q für 700€
Acer XB271Hu für 600€


Beide Geräte ca. 2 Monate alt und bei Amazon gekauft.
Schade finde ich dass man keine Profile beim Asus speichern kann.
Denn ich habe es gern hell und grell beim zocken und beim surfen eher dunkel.
Manuell immer anpassen wäre mir zu mühsam denke ich.

Wie ist es beim AOC?


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2017)

Warum nimmst du dann nicht einfach den Acer?


----------



## Foofy123 (1. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher 144Hz und die haben mitnichten alle dasselbe Panel.



Der AOC AG271QG Monitor hat laut Herstellerwebsite 165Hz, mein G-Force Experience Programm zeigt 150 an und ingame stelle ich auch immer auf 150. Also 150 passt schon  

Bezüglich dem Panel, der Hersteller dieser Panels ist bei allen 3 Großen (Asus, Acer, Aoc) der selbe, auch die Seriennummern sind sich wahnsinnig ähnlich. der Unterschied in der Hersteller-Nummer kann durch einbautechnische Spezialanforderungen bedingt sein.


Bin grad unterwegs, glaube aber nicht, das beim AOC am Bildschrirm unterschiedliche Profile programmiert und gespeichert werden könne. Es gibt verschiedene "Farb-Typen" die unterschiedlich beleuchtet sind.

Bei Bildschirm-Tests ist diese Seite die beste: Test Monitor AOC AG271QG
Gibt auch Tests für die anderen angedachten Monitore.

Bei gebrauchten Modellen wäre ich vorsichtig, viele Leute verkaufen ihre Modelle mit starkem BLB bzw. Pixel-Fehlern gebraucht weiter und kaufen sich neue Geräte.
Ich würds nicht riskieren, da die Dinger dann doch nicht so günstig sind.


----------



## BosnaMaster (1. März 2017)

Foofy123 schrieb:


> Der AOC AG271QG Monitor hat laut Herstellerwebsite 165Hz, mein G-Force Experience Programm zeigt 150 an und ingame stelle ich auch immer auf 150. Also 150 passt schon
> 
> Bezüglich dem Panel, der Hersteller dieser Panels ist bei allen 3 Großen (Asus, Acer, Aoc) der selbe, auch die Seriennummern sind sich wahnsinnig ähnlich. der Unterschied in der Hersteller-Nummer kann durch einbautechnische Spezialanforderungen bedingt sein.
> 
> ...


Den Acer kann man auch auf 165 Hz kicken per OC im Menü...Habe es aber noch nicht getestet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. April 2017)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe mir der PG279Q geholt und bin sehr zufrieden.
Kein blb & kein glow 

Meine Frage nun:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im Windows oder mit einer anderen Software die Schärfe zu regulieren??

*Bilde mir ein gelesen zu haben dass der 279Q eine non-glare-folie hat welche das Bild unscharf wirken lässt..
Fakt oder Blödsinn?*

Bei meinem alten Benq konnte man noch im OSD die Schärfe einstellen


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2017)

Kein glow, eher nicht. 

Die Folie kann da durchaus zu beitragen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. April 2017)

Also ich habe noch nie so ein gutes Exemplar gesehen muss ich ehrlich gestehen 

Bin extra 300 km gefahren um das Teil ich natura zu sehen.

& für 580€, keine 4 Monate alt mit Rechnung ein Mega-Deal


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2017)

Das ist doch super. 
Wirst bestimmt Spaß damit haben.


----------



## Viking30k (14. April 2017)

Ist zwar schon erledigt aber Acer Monitore würde ich nicht mehr kaufen Grund ist ganz einfach ich hatte 3 Stück zu letzt den Acer Predator Z271 alle hatten die gleichen nervtötenden Eigenschaften Gsync flackerte wie noch was in jedem Spiel egal wie hoch die fps waren! und dann kam noch Ghosting bei Bewegung hinzu in Gebäuden war es so das die Wände sobald man sich bewegt hat eine Grünliche Farbe bekommen haben^^

da ich 3 Stück probiert habe gehe ich eig nicht von defekt aus


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2017)

Also ich hatte keine Probleme mit meinem Acer+Gsync+flackern.
Ghosting hatte ich auch keins, dafür halt Schlieren.
Die grünliche Farbe, war das bei nem TN Monitor?


----------



## chaotium (14. April 2017)

Ich finds gut wie ihr auf den OC Markting Trick reinfällt XD

Das wäre wie wenn man einen  60HZ Bildschirm mit OC Eigentschaften auf 120 HZ verkauft. Dummer Marketing Trick.
Der 165HZ Bildschirm wurde als 144HZ deklariert und dann mit OC eigenschaften angepriesen XD
Ich fand sowas schon lächerlich


----------

